# MMI/park brake module removal?



## HeyNowSkippy (Apr 16, 2019)

Trying to remove the MMI/parking brake module from the aft center console. I’ve gotten as far as releasing the two forward friction clips, but I just can not get the back end of the unit out. I’ve pulled as hard as I dare on the freed front edge, but the aft end won’t budge. Ideas?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

